# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: νέα πακέτα mobile internet COSMOTE GIGA MAX

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Νέα δεδομένα στα mobile data φέρνει η COSMOTE με τα νέα πακέτα GIGA MAX, προσφέροντας υπερδιπλάσια GB σε σχέση με τα μέχρι τώρα διαθέσιμα αντίστοιχα προϊόντα. Αυξάνοντας σημαντικά τα GB των πακέτων της, η COSMOTE δίνει τη δυνατότητα στους συνδρομητές της να χρησιμοποιούν με μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία το mobile Internet, καλύπτοντας τις αυξημένες ανάγκες τους για data, κάθε μήνα, σε οικονομικές τιμές. Επιπρόσθετα, για όσους ενεργοποιήσουν τα νέα πακέτα έως και τις 31 Αυγούστου, η COSMOTE προσφέρει 100% επιπλέον GB, για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία στις διακοπές τους. 

Τα νέα πακέτα mobile Internet GIGA MAX 

Για τους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου, οικιακούς και εταιρικούς, διατίθενται τα νέα πακέτα GIGA MAX των 5GB, 10GB, 20GB και 40GB. Μέσω της καλοκαιρινής προσφοράς, τα GB των πακέτων διαμορφώνονται, αντίστοιχα, σε 10GB, 20GB, 40GB και 80GB τους 3 πρώτους μήνες, για κάθε ενεργοποίηση έως και τις 31/8. 

Παλαιά πακέτα
Νέα πακέτα GIGA MAX
Προσφορά για τους 3 πρώτους μήνες
Τιμές πακέτων [1]

2GB
5GB
10GB
9,90€/μήνα

3GB
10GB
20GB
14,90€/μήνα

10GB
20GB
40GB
19,90€/μήνα

-
40GB
80GB
34,90€/μήνα 



_[1]__ Συμπεριλαμβάνεται Φ.Π.Α. 24%. Εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας 12%, 15%, 18% ή 20% ανάλογα με το ύψος του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού (προ ΦΠΑ) ανά σύνδεση κινητής._ 

Οι συνδρομητές μπορούν να ενεργοποιούν και να διαχειρίζονται τα πακέτα GIGA MAX, όποια στιγμή επιθυμούν, εύκολα και γρήγορα, μέσω του ανανεωμένου My COSMOTE App.

Οι συνδρομητές COSMOTE μπορούν να απολαμβάνουν τα ενισχυμένα data των GIGA MAX, μέσα από το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο 4G στην Ελλάδα, με πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη  πάνω από 98%. Το δίκτυο της COSMOTE έχει βραβευτεί από τον ανεξάρτητο φορέα Ookla  ως το πιο γρήγορο δίκτυο Mobile Internet στην Ελλάδα, ενώ έχει λάβει για 5η συνεχόμενη χρονιά και την πιστοποίηση «Best in Test» για τις υπηρεσίες δεδομένων και φωνής, από τη διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένη εταιρεία μετρήσεων και ελέγχου δικτύων P3 Communications.

----------

